# AEP: First Timer



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

I've heard wonderful things about the AEP ReCreation Lands and plan on heading out tomorrow. This will be my first time and I'm looking for suggestions on where to park/camp. I have seen a few maps, but this will be an all new experience for me and I'm looking forward to a day of fishing and hiking. If anyone has maps other than those found on the AEP web site, please send them to me, it will be greatly appreciated.	


Alan


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Alan,

I have not been there in at least 10 years, and unfortunately I got rid of the maps I marked after going there. I can't even remember which campsite we stayed in, for some reason Section C rings a bell. I can tell you this though, half the fun of the place is exploring. I need to get back there again soon. Good luck!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Jeffersa,

I am not sure how many campsites are open this early? Maybe some of the veteran AEPers can jump in here. I believe it is campsite G or C I usually stay at. Lots of nice ponds down there and you will have a ton of exploring to do. Hopefully you have a big truck because some of the side roads can be nasty if your looking to explore! Good luck down there and let us know how you do. Oh and you can pick up a pretty nice map on the way down there at a baitshop, only I cannot remember the name of it. It's right in the little town of Cumberland I believe.

Matt


----------



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a full size with 4wd... I'll do a little google exploring before I head that way. I hope to have good report, please keep the info coming!!!


----------



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm coming from the Columbus area... what would be the best exit to take? I'll be leaving way before sun up and would like to get a route planned out before departing.

Alan


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Take 70 East all the way to the Cumberland/New Concord exit. Take a right off the exit and just keep going. Pretty simple from there. I am from cbus too that's what I take.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Couple of things to remember

1. Most of the side roads/ old haul roads will be closed this time of year until about May 1st

2. Be aware that if you drive where you should not be, chances are the ODNR will find you and ticket you----$150 for the first offense. Trust me! I drove 100 ft past a sign and got a ticket. I have seen the ODNR/sheriff down there a lot in the last few years

3. DO NOT RUIN THINGS FOR OTHERS----vehicle access to the haul roads is a relatively new thing (last 10 years). That priviledge was taken away before back in the late 60s early 70s because of the stupid things people were doing. 


I love to fish these ponds and would like to see this place be an open access area. I have spent many springs and summers camping there and have caught my biggest largemouth there (23.5 inches--7.5 lbs).

HAVE FUN


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Fishin,

Always a good time down there. I don't know how we all missed that sign.

Joe


----------



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the warning. I think its great that we have the access to land like this. No destroying property or neglect of any kind here.. Regardless of weather... I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Maple Grove, Woodgrove, and the front area of Hook Lake should be available. I don't know this for a fact. But normally these will be available this time of year.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Maggot, where are you? It's time to start posting, Reinersville has got to be coming to life by now....maybe you forgot how to type


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

There are two bait shops one in Reinersville and the other is in Cumberland just east of rt83 on rt340 the cross road. Be sure you get your permission slip.


----------



## jeffersa (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting status.. I was down from sup up to around 1 in the afternoon and didn't get a bite, was very disappointed, especially seeing post of others showing what they had caught. I'm curious to know where exactly.. I stayed close to Campground C, hitting up all of the ponds on that haul road without any luck, then jumped to other areas. Was a little disappointed that other areas were still closed, opening in April per the posted signs. I'll be back for sure but from what I saw it seems like a some sort of boat would be extremely useful.


----------



## MJSterling (Mar 29, 2011)

jeffersa said:


> I've heard wonderful things about the AEP ReCreation Lands and plan on heading out tomorrow. This will be my first time and I'm looking for suggestions on where to park/camp. I have seen a few maps, but this will be an all new experience for me and I'm looking forward to a day of fishing and hiking. If anyone has maps other than those found on the AEP web site, please send them to me, it will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Alan


Just wondering if you come up with any new maps ? I have been trying to find records of when and what species are stocked in what ponds.All of the ponds are numbered.I have been told that some of the larger "ponds" have Northern Pike in them.But so far have been unable to prove this.If you come across any stocking records please let us know.Mark.:B


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There were Musky, Pike and Chain Pickerel stocked in some of the ponds many years ago. Probably back in the 60's or 70's would have been the last. I had a Musky follow a crankbait to the boat in a lake near Campsite C but that was probably 15 years ago now. My Chain Pickerel and Pike lake is gone and has been for a long time. If I can find them I may have some of the original stocking maps but they are buried somewhere in my archives(hoarder stash)Of course my old maps are priceless and I can't sell them, even though they are pretty much useless these days, just a reminder of what once was. Still enjoy the place though, the mystery of what is in some of those old lakes is is half the fun of fishing them!

MJ Sterling...Are you from the Canton area?


----------



## MJSterling (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello MushroomMan,Thanks for your reply.I heard about the Pike but not about the Musky and Pickerel.I thought some of the larger and deeper lakes might be able to support Pike.You are right about the maps,they are something to be treasured.I have been hearing rumor's that AEP is trying to get rid of the Recreation Area.They are draining some of the ponds,saying the dam's are starting to fail.I sure hope it is just a rumor.I live in the Hopewell area West of Zanesville.Shrooms should be popping soon.


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

The rumors about AEP closing down ReCreation Land are just that, rumors. Actually, last fall before deer season they openned up 26,000 more acres to the public that had previously been closed to the public. I believe AEP has too big of a tax right-off on the ground to simply close it down. They closed down the back section of Campsite D a few years back, and have completely closed Campsite N due to concerns with the earthen dams that holds back the two lakes there. I have been told that both lakes have been drained now at least to a point where there is no danger. I believe the ODNR requires permits for all earthen dams, especially on AEP's property since these would all be covered under their mining permits. At one point of time (60's, 70's, 80's) these lakes were actually the active coal pits that the draglines were uncovering to reach the coal seams below.

Any ponds that are along an easily accesible roadways or campsites aren't going to have the same fish potential as the ones where you need to hike a mile through the woods and hills to reach. The "professionals" on this board will remind you of this all the time. There are still some nice fish in those close ponds though, but you will probably need a boat to get to the back of the pond away from easy access.


----------



## MJSterling (Mar 29, 2011)

That is good to hear.But one thing to remember when camping at AEP. Please register.One of the stewards told me that AEP checks the registration to see how many people are actually using their facilities.And when you register, in the comment column,I always write "keep it free"


----------

